

How One Woman Makes Almost $1M a Year on Etsy - fixie
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3042352/how-one-knitter-makes-almost-1-million-a-year-on-etsy

======
erroneousfunk
Misleading title: The woman owns a company, the revenue of which is almost
$1M. She has 15 employees, and takes home $55k/year. But that doesn't sound
nearly as interesting...

Another note: The article mentions that a lot of the hand-knitted items are
purchased from India, where final trims and buttons are added on in the US, so
they can claim that they were made by their team in California. Looking at the
shop, too, I can't see any mention of Indian outsourcing. E tu, Etsy!?

~~~
ChuckMcM
I agree the title is written for clicks not accuracy, but the interesting bit
for me was that Etsy could be a $1M channel for this business. It doesn't look
like they have any other way to sell.

That Etsy supports such volumes is useful to know. I continue to wonder if
Tindie (which unfortunately is really really close to Tinder) will achieve
that level of sell through for single entities.

~~~
GuiA
> I continue to wonder if Tindie (which unfortunately is really really close
> to Tinder) will achieve that level of sell through for single entities.

That's funny, because the goal of Tinder too is to achieve a high level of
sell through for single entities :)

------
Scoundreller
For these businesses, I wonder how much of their direct business is fed from
Etsy (so that they can save on commissions, etc).

I wonder if I'm the only one that usually seeks out a seller's direct site and
then tries to order off there, even if the price is the same.

Other users here claimed the same when booking flights, they'd use the
Expedias of the world to discover who's flying at the best rates, and then
direct-book the flight through the airline's site.

